

Commandments of Good Code - zgoldberg
http://zachgoldberg.com/2015/07/15/the-commandments-of-good-code-according-to-zach/

======
collyw
These are actually quite good. I was expecting some cargo cult Agile related
nonsense "always do 100% test coverage, blah blah".

~~~
zgoldberg
Thanks!

------
kylnew
I'm down with "All (ok most) programming languages are simultaneously good and
bad". I assumed it would go on to discuss Javascript, but nope. Which really
goes to show how true the statement is.

~~~
zgoldberg
Ah! Good point! A complete brainfart on my end. Definitely should've included
javascript as an example.

------
bradhe
> * Key Value Stores Redis / Memcache

> * No-SQL land: MongoDB/Cassandra etc.

> * “Traditional” Schema’d SQL: Oracle/Postgres/MySQL/Amazon RDS Etc.

> * Hosted DBs: AWS RDS / DynamoDB / AppEngine Datastore

> * Heavy lifting: Amazon MR / Hadoop (Hive/Pig) / Cloudera / Google Big Query

> * Batshit crazy stuff: Erlang’s Mnesia, iOS’s Core Data

Cringeworthy to be sure.

~~~
zgoldberg
Do you disagree with the point?

~~~
bradhe
1\. "No-SQL land" \- Most of those things are NoSQL databases? 2\.
""Traditional" Schema'd SQL" \- Amazon RDS isn't a database, and those are
relational databases. 3\. DynamoDB has effectively the same data model as
Cassandra. 4\. "Hadoop" isn't a database. Cloudera is a database vendor. EMR
(what you call Amazon MR?) is Hadoop as a Service. 5\. I don't even know what
to say about the "batship crazy" thing.

Every data store has a model. Typically we classify them based on their model.

~~~
zgoldberg
ah, ok, I understand your complaint. I actually agree with you, I was
definitely playing fast and loose with classifications there. That said, my
point wasn't about how to classify data storage systems, so much as to
emphasize the fact that there are many options and that the architect should
be thinking really hard about existing options before rolling their own.

